# Tesamorelin



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Has any one used this? Heard its FDA approved for the treatment of removing visceral fat used by HIV patients. Is this the first peptide to be FDA approved or is there others? Surely this would mean they are not legal to be sold for use by humans?


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

ok from what i have read on dats site, mod grf1-29 has had the pointless 15 amino acids that do nothing removed from it. tesamorelin is the full ghrh with the full 44 amino acids with one extra added on to increase the half life....i think. :lol:

maybe PScarb can shed some light if he sees this...


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Taken from Dats site..

A company decided to just take the full 44 amino acid chain of GHRH and add a trans-3-hexenoyl group to the N-terminal. This had the effective of increasing the half-life over that of native GHRH(1-44). The half life became 8 hours with GH bleed or elevated troughs. When administered by itself it must be dosed very high to overcome somatostatins influence. The dosing and the half life have the effect of elevating the base levels of GH over an intermediate period of time.

Tes also has noted side effects.. http://www.projectinform.org/publications/tesamorelin/

http://www.datbtrue.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?4315-Tesamorelin&p=39303#post39303

http://www.datbtrue.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?732-1232-Tesamorelin


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

So in other words stick to mod grf?


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Yes unless you want gh bleed or elevated troughs..half life is 8 hours


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

m575 said:


> So in other words stick to mod grf?


Deffo.

No pulsatile effect from Tesamorelin by the look of it


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Thought that was right just want 100 percent. Dats answers are a lot to take in lol


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

m575 said:


> Thought that was right just want 100 percent. Dats answers are a lot to take in lol


 Tis loads of info on his site


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

xpower said:


> Tis loads of info on his site


I know mate. Bit of a brain meltdown at times :lol:


----------



## Sportbilly (Apr 9, 2011)

m575 said:


> I know mate. Bit of a brain meltdown at times :lol:


I'm afraid it's a bit too clever for a simpleton like me.

As per Projectinform, 2mg per day would be a bloody expensive regime to follow.

{wonders what to do with the 6mg he's just bought .. oh well)


----------

